# 90’s Worksman Trike



## Drzdave58 (May 21, 2019)

Picked up this old worksman trike last fall off a farmer...was all covered in farm gunk...needed a complete disassembly..new tires..new front brake...new positron cable for the old Shimano CC2 hub..stripped and repainted it..got it all back together now and will hopefully find a new home for it














.


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 22, 2019)

Looking good!!


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 22, 2019)

The steel bin in the back reminds me of the hopper in a crop duster.


----------



## Drzdave58 (May 22, 2019)

Yeah...I didn’t take that with me..I think he was haulin manure with it...I had my doubts but happy with how it turned out..


----------

